# Miami/Broward - block grabbing limit?



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

So last week I was able to refresh the app and see about a couple dozen shifts available (very rare down here) of which I grabbed 2 prime now blocks (i believe 2-3 hours each). After I confirmed the shifts no other shifts showed up immediately after - and cancelling one of the shifts allowed the offers to reappear.

Earlier today same scenario (whole foods)- although after just picking up 1 block the whole list of offers disappeared. After I completed the block (luckily tonight) later on was able to refresh and see new offers.

Is this a limit on certain accounts or for everyone to prevent snatching up all the shifts? Makes it very difficult to grab blocks if you can only grab them 1-2 at a time and the rest are blocked until those block(s) are completed.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Same thing happened in Chicago. Had a whole screen of offers for WF. Once I accepted one, everything disappeared


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

I hope it's a move to stop the auto app block grabbers. I also heard there is a time delay before you can view or accept new blocks. Could be that.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought it was just me, that maybe all of those offers were somehow overlapping...-o:


----------

